# If you could purchase any skid loader



## JNyz

If you could purchase any skid steer, what model would be your first choice?


----------



## Stroke_this

I wanted one with tracks so I bought the originator of tracked machines. Tach tl240


2012 Takeuchi TL240 only has approximately 600 hours total usage on it, plus still has full warranty until February 2014. The TL240 weighs 10,365 lbs. operating weight; has an 83 HP Yanmar 4-cylinder diesel engine; has an 18" wide rubber track; two speed travel up to 7.2 mph; 20 gpm auxiliary hydraulics with proportional control and a 14 pin connector; purpose built heavy duty frame and extra large pins and bushings; and full glass cab with A/C and radio. If you compare this to the competition, it is easy to see how heavy duty this machine is built. This machine is comparable is size to the Bobcat T300, Cat 289C, and John Deere 329D units.Takeuchi made the first ever track loader introduced into the U.S. market, have an ISO9001 certification, and all machines are made in Japan under very strict quality standards. The controls are low effort pilot controls, and with a roll up door similar to an excavator, you can run it with the door open or closed any time you want. The entire operator's platform tilts up allowing easy access to all major components. The lower panels under the machine are removable allowing easy cleaning, and the steel hydraulic tank is well protected. This machine has a hydraulic quick change coupler, and a detent switch on the auxiliary hydraulics, push button boom float, and hydraulic self leveling.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

257 or 323


----------



## oldmankent

I'd get the best one out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bobcat S205, 2 speed. It was/is the best!


----------



## rob_cook2001

The best machine made is the one my dumb ass sold last year! I bought it new and should have kept it forever.
2008 bobcat s-300. A-91 package. Cab, heat,ac. 2 speed and highflow. That machine did everything I ever asked it to and more. I sold it and purchased a new s-650, it's a good machine but would give my left nut to have my 300 back. I have ran all kinds of bobcats, nh's Deere's and cats. This 300 was by far my favorite.. 2nd vote would be a fully loaded bobcat s205.


----------



## maxwellp

Caterpillar 299D XHP with every option


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

Three letters CAT.


----------



## snocrete

SnowGuy73;1681562 said:


> Bobcat S205, 2 speed. It was/is the best!





rob_cook2001;1681610 said:


> fully loaded bobcat s205.


better yet S590



PLOWTRUCK;1681769 said:


> six letters BOBCAT.


fixed it fer ya


----------



## Mark13

rob_cook2001;1681610 said:


> The best machine made is the one my dumb ass sold last year! I bought it new and should have kept it forever.
> 2008 bobcat s-300. A-91 package. Cab, heat,ac. 2 speed and highflow. That machine did everything I ever asked it to and more. I sold it and purchased a new s-650, it's a good machine but would give my left nut to have my 300 back. I have ran all kinds of bobcats, nh's Deere's and cats. This 300 was by far my favorite.. 2nd vote would be a fully loaded bobcat s205.


I was trying to get my neighbor to buy your S-300 which meant I would have gotten it eventually!

Instead I have a 2010 Takeuchi TL230 with 750hrs on it. It's a gigantic dust collector.


----------



## WIPensFan

rob_cook2001;1681610 said:


> The best machine made is the one my dumb ass sold last year! I bought it new and should have kept it forever.
> 2008 bobcat s-300. A-91 package. Cab, heat,ac. 2 speed and highflow. That machine did everything I ever asked it to and more. I sold it and purchased a new s-650, it's a good machine but would give my left nut to have my 300 back. I have ran all kinds of bobcats, nh's Deere's and cats. This 300 was by far my favorite.. 2nd vote would be a fully loaded bobcat s205.


Rob, what did you like better about your S300 as compared to your new S650?


----------



## StuveCorp

There is only two correct options...PowerTan(Case) or Takeuchi. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

StuveCorp;1682234 said:


> There is only two correct options...PowerTan(Case) or Takeuchi. Thumbs Up


I havn't spend much time in the new Case Alpha series but based off the older machines I'd have to agree with you.

The only major drawback I see to the Tak machines is the outdated cabs. Huge, spacious, etc but as far as comparing them to the nicest cabs available from Cat, Deere, Bobcat, Case, etc they are way behind in "luxury"


----------



## Antlerart06

JNyz;1681484 said:


> If you could purchase any skid steer, what model would be your first choice?


Im a Gehl owner of 3 they are good skid But I had the money to spend A Cat with tracks be my choice


----------



## Stroke_this

Cat tracked machines ride like a dream. However you will have to put up your first born to rebuild the undercarriage and its not a matter of when but how often.


----------



## Mark13

Antlerart06;1682267 said:


> Im a Gehl owner of 3 they are good skid But I had the money to spend A Cat with tracks be my choice


What year/model are your machines?

At the farm we have found the new machines (2012+) are a big disappointment compared to the older models. Talking with other owners of newer Gehl's they had similar things to say.

The machines in question are a 2012 RT210 (pos), a 2012 V400 (junk), and 2x 2012 6640's


----------



## SNO-PRO

Mark13, what are the problems you are having with the v400? I have 7810's and was looking to update one. I also run New Hollands and have heard many horror stories about them lately too makes a guy want to keep the old stuff


----------



## Mark13

SNO-PRO;1682304 said:


> Mark13, what are the problems you are having with the v400? I have 7810's and was looking to update one. I also run New Hollands and have heard many horror stories about them lately too makes a guy want to keep the old stuff


Before the V400 they had 1 or 2 7800's and 7810's and loved them. The V400 had hydraulic line problems. It went through a few of the hard lines down in the undercarriage of the machine. I wasn't around much to work on it but from what everyone else said it was a pita to work on. Very few access covers, nothing underneath to take off for clean out and maintenance.
It also seemed to require a lot of rpms to get it to do anything otherwise the hydraulics were slow. I was also not a fan of the Pilot controls in it, it was usually jumpy and unpredictable. It was traded in with about 600hrs on it because no one would run it anymore, it was replaced with a Case 321E mini wheel loader that's had it's own fair share of problems but everyone likes it 10x more.

I can ask more about the V400 when I'm up at the farm again (it's a fill in job between snow events). They were expecting a better 7810 and were not happy with the new machine.


----------



## mnglocker

Material handling:
Vertical lift: Bobcat S300 highflow/2peed with the Gold Package. 

Digging dirt:
Radial lift: Bobcat S220 highflow/2peed with the Gold Package.


----------



## rob_cook2001

My s300 had much more power and lifting compacity than the s 650 but used less fuel. The 300 would use 1.5-1.7 gph. The 650 uses 2.0-2.3 gph. The 300 had noticeably smoother controls. Also the s650 is louder inside/more rattles than the 300. The 300 also seemed to have a better fit and finish.. the 300 is a machine I could see lasting to 10,000 hours. I don't see the 650 doing that.. I also notice a little wear in the pins of my 650 with only 350 hours. My 300 was super tight at 900 hours when I sold it. I am not saying the 650 is junk, it is a good machine. But nowhere near as nice as the 300 was.


----------



## WIPensFan

rob_cook2001;1682406 said:


> My s300 had much more power and lifting compacity than the s 650 but used less fuel. The 300 would use 1.5-1.7 gph. The 650 uses 2.0-2.3 gph. The 300 had noticeably smoother controls. Also the s650 is louder inside/more rattles than the 300. The 300 also seemed to have a better fit and finish.. the 300 is a machine I could see lasting to 10,000 hours. I don't see the 650 doing that.. I also notice a little wear in the pins of my 650 with only 350 hours. My 300 was super tight at 900 hours when I sold it. I am not saying the 650 is junk, it is a good machine. But nowhere near as nice as the 300 was.


I think a better comparison to your S300 would be the S750. I also don't see how the new cabs would be louder or have more rattles. The cabs on the new machines are incredible in my opinion. Are you using joystick controls? I've never had a machine with those. How are you noticing wear in the pins? Have you taken them out? I think you really just loved your old machine because it was what you were used to. IDK...I love my S650, then again my old machine was a 863 made in 1996.


----------



## rob_cook2001

O I know the s650 is not a fair comparison size wise. The s650 was ment to replace the 250. That's part of the reason I am so shocked that it uses more fuel.. I know that the new cab was to be quieter but it is not. The windows rattle, there is more drone from the engine and the worst sounds come from the door/cover over the windshield wiper engine. You would think the could have found a motor smaller than fat Alberts mailbox lol... I know there is play in the pins because you can pit the bucket flat on the concrete and slowly curl the bucket up and down. You can watch the hydraulic rams move a little either way before the bucket moves. It's not bad, but noticeable slop.. I do not have have joystick controls. Both my 650 and 300 have selectable controls where you can switch from hands and feet to just hands....... At first I just thought I was noticing more things with the 650 because I loved my 300 so much. Then my friend traded there s250 in on a new 650.and they complain about the fuel/usage and noise in the cab more than I do... Now I want to make one thing clear, the s650 is a very good, comfortable, reliable machine. I just feel the s300 was a better machine.


----------



## WIPensFan

rob_cook2001;1682494 said:


> O I know the s650 is not a fair comparison size wise. The s650 was ment to replace the 250. That's part of the reason I am so shocked that it uses more fuel.. I know that the new cab was to be quieter but it is not. The windows rattle, there is more drone from the engine and the worst sounds come from the door/cover over the windshield wiper engine. You would think the could have found a motor smaller than fat Alberts mailbox lol... I know there is play in the pins because you can pit the bucket flat on the concrete and slowly curl the bucket up and down. You can watch the hydraulic rams move a little either way before the bucket moves. It's not bad, but noticeable slop.. I do not have have joystick controls. Both my 650 and 300 have selectable controls where you can switch from hands and feet to just hands....... At first I just thought I was noticing more things with the 650 because I loved my 300 so much. Then my friend traded there s250 in on a new 650.and they complain about the fuel/usage and noise in the cab more than I do... Now I want to make one thing clear, the s650 is a very good, comfortable, reliable machine. I just feel the s300 was a better machine.


We'll you have run both so I will not argue with you about it.


----------



## Antlerart06

Mark13;1682274 said:


> What year/model are your machines?
> 
> At the farm we have found the new machines (2012+) are a big disappointment compared to the older models. Talking with other owners of newer Gehl's they had similar things to say.
> 
> The machines in question are a 2012 RT210 (pos), a 2012 V400 (junk), and 2x 2012 6640's


My new one is a 2012 5240 P2 my older one is 1993 and oldest is 1983

I love my 2012 quiet cab Joy stick is smooth Love the Hydro glide feature
The 2 speed is nice and High Flow plus the ac/heat is a plus 
Mine is a tire skid but I brought camoplast OTT tracks . Its easy on the fuel

Down part needs more rear weight when lifting pallets of salt or stones I can pick a pallet up no problem but she likes to tip a little.

I bought this used only had 140 hrs on it and was 3 months old and it was 10k cheaper then a new one the same size So I couldn't pass it up. The first owner traded it in at a Bobcat dealer for a track unit to feed cattle with it. The gehl would get stuck to much.

For what I use it for it works. 90% time I'm running in the summer time. This winter I don't get to run it as much but I hope it doesn't break its my baby LOL


----------



## peteo1

Stroke_this;1682273 said:


> Cat tracked machines ride like a dream. However you will have to put up your first born to rebuild the undercarriage and its not a matter of when but how often.


About every 200-300 hours for the asv system and its usually about $1500 per side on a large frame machine if you can turn your own wrenches. You could buy a machine with wheels but when you need a track machine you need a true track machine and not some conversion job. As far as the new 9 series track system they seem to be much more reliable but I can't say I have first hand experience with one........yet


----------



## gd8boltman

*My vote is a*

JCB 300 or 330 series..


----------



## jvm81

I like our bc machines. Running s650. I still liked our older case machines but no dealer left in my area and went bc. Had the 185,205.250. Demoed nh and did not like. They sell a lot around here. Cat I tried this fall, really didn't like it, it would be my second choice to bc. But with that said, my bc machines ....I don't like the doors, seem cheap compared to other doors on other brands, the rattle from the windshield box inside the cab is terrible, the radio speaker are placed by our legs, can't here, the heat vents all are located on the ceiling, my head hot, feet freezing. 500 hours in and seeing some wear also. Windows shake a bit. I do snow and landscape/construction during the summer.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bobcat 570 2speed loaded out with snow tires and HLA snow wing. Probably close to $50,000 so still probably a dream.


----------



## jomama45

Easy decision, the Hymen 175, case closed...........


----------



## Mark13

jomama45;1686762 said:


> Easy decision, the Hymen 175, case closed...........


It looks like someone took an 1845C and put a goofy cab on it and changed the rear engine door a little bit.

Edit. Their video of the machine with a flail mower is pretty top notch as well. The open cab is a nice touch.


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1686762 said:


> Easy decision, the Hymen 175, case closed...........





Mark13;1686823 said:


> It looks like someone took an 1845C and put a goofy cab on it and changed the rear engine door a little bit.
> 
> Edit. Their video of the machine with a flail mower is pretty top notch as well. The open cab is a nice touch.


........:salute:.........


----------



## rob_cook2001

What. A. Fancy. Snow. Blade. For. Removing. Snow. From. Road. In. Areas. Of. Snow..... Lol


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow!they are really being innovative and changing the skid steer market with this one.


----------



## Ajhenderson13

Asv/terex 80.... very expensive and lots of track maintenance required, but they out perform any other tracked loader. They ride great and are very fast. I have operated it in knee deep mud and it ran all day in it. My father in law has a CAT with the more aggressive more durable tracks with all steel bogie wheels and it will hardly climb the trailer. The advantage with every other brand is cost of operation, (cheaper) but the down fall is traction .( terex/asv shines)


----------



## Capt. Fred

have the asv rc 60 wich is the perfect size for what i do, a bit light on lift capacity but its a 60 and not the 80 so is what it is and cant blame
the machine, 2900 hrs and only 2 alternators and a starter other then general maint, tracks are excellent in the snow and mud and easy on a lawn, a great landscapers machine but for heavier construction work a beefier machine would last longer, very satisfied with what i ask it to do


----------



## GrowingSeasons

cat 262D XPS. loaded with heated seat and back up camera!


----------



## Mark13

SnowGuy73;1681562 said:


> Bobcat S205, 2 speed. It was/is the best!





rob_cook2001;1681610 said:


> 2nd vote would be a fully loaded bobcat s205.


What do you guys like so much about a 205? I've only run a couple different 185s but never been in a 205.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Mark, the 205 is small enough to be very maneuverable, light enough to tow easily but still has some balls.. the machine itself is also laid out well. Pretty east to work on and maintain. They are just a wonderful all around machine.. I am constantly thinking about selling my s650 and purchasing a clean 300 and a 205.


----------



## Mark13

rob_cook2001;1712795 said:


> Mark, the 205 is small enough to be very maneuverable, light enough to tow easily but still has some balls.. the machine itself is also laid out well. Pretty east to work on and maintain. They are just a wonderful all around machine.. I am constantly thinking about selling my s650 and purchasing a clean 300 and a 205.


I've been considering selling my Tak 230 and getting a wheeled machine. I've been thinking about a 250/300 with the A91 package or maybe getting something a little smaller in the 205/220 range. 
Not stuck on only buying a Bobcat but our closest dealers are Bobcat, Gehl, Case/Tak, and Deere. I'm not buying a Deere, the newer Gehl's are questionable, and I don't like a few things about the XT/4XX series Cases. Not a fan of the controls and the need to hold the 2spd button instead of push and release. To get into an Alpha series machine I'd have almost the same $$ in it as I do with my Tak and I don't use it enough to justify that right now.
I'm not against a Cat, but our closest dealer is 45 minutes away or more and they can suck it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think you would be happy with a 205,250 or 300. Mine was an a91 package and it was great. I would lean away from a 220 just because it's a standard lift arm.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark13;1712962 said:


> I've been considering selling my Tak 230 and getting a wheeled machine. I've been thinking about a 250/300 with the A91 package or maybe getting something a little smaller in the 205/220 range.
> Not stuck on only buying a Bobcat but our closest dealers are Bobcat, Gehl, Case/Tak, and Deere. I'm not buying a Deere, the newer Gehl's are questionable, and I don't like a few things about the XT/4XX series Cases. Not a fan of the controls and the need to hold the 2spd button instead of push and release. To get into an Alpha series machine I'd have almost the same $$ in it as I do with my Tak and I don't use it enough to justify that right now.
> I'm not against a Cat, but our closest dealer is 45 minutes away or more and they can suck it as far as I'm concerned.


Mark13, what types of work are you using the machine for?


----------



## Mark13

WIPensFan;1713049 said:


> Mark13, what types of work are you using the machine for?


I've owned my Tak for almost 13 months. I use it a lot for taking up shop space and giving me something to walk around. I've put 75hrs on it in a year, mostly using my grapple bucket, maybe 1/3 of those hours moving pallets of salt last winter. My full time job kept it sitting way more then I'd like. The idea is a part time skid steer service to go along with my truck/trailer combo. Moving hay, light dirt work, fence line clearing, rock collection in fields, property maintenance, etc. I don't plan to do any heavy excavation or extensive dirt work with it. Mostly what a farm would use one for.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Bobcat A300 (can articulate steer or skid)


----------



## snocrete

Mark13;1712075 said:


> What do you guys like so much about a 205? I've only run a couple different 185s but never been in a 205.


Rob points out some great things below...I've owned a couple S185's, and currently own a S590(replacement for S205). 
I ordered mine w/inset rims....now I have a machine that is 5ft wide(standard rims put it at 5.5ft wide) @ the tires but can still load tandem dumps, lift pallets of salt, push a 10ft pusher no problem, and the list goes on.



rob_cook2001;1712795 said:


> Mark, the 205 is small enough to be very maneuverable, light enough to tow easily but still has some balls.. the machine itself is also laid out well. Pretty east to work on and maintain. They are just a wonderful all around machine.. I am constantly thinking about selling my s650 and purchasing a clean 300 and a 205.





rob_cook2001;1712985 said:


> I think you would be happy with a 205,250 or 300. Mine was an a91 package and it was great. I would lean away from a 220 just because it's a standard lift arm.


With what Mark is doing, I don't think a S220 would be a bad choice at all. Easier to maintain & better visibility than a vertical lift.....but as far as radius lift goes, I definitely wouldn't go any smaller than the S220/S630.

Something else to consider, fuel consumption jumps up when you step into "large frame" machines. I have really noticed a big difference over the yrs, and not just w/Bobcat machines. Same goes for track machines...they eat the fuel up compared to tire machines.

I put another vote towards a S205/S590


----------



## excav8ter

For the type of work we do.... Takeuchi CTL.
We own a TL130 now and and plan to ad a TL 240 this spring. Our dealer actually has, what we believe, is one of the last 240 machines that is "new".


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark13;1714210 said:


> I've owned my Tak for almost 13 months. I use it a lot for taking up shop space and giving me something to walk around. I've put 75hrs on it in a year, mostly using my grapple bucket, maybe 1/3 of those hours moving pallets of salt last winter. My full time job kept it sitting way more then I'd like. The idea is a part time skid steer service to go along with my truck/trailer combo. Moving hay, light dirt work, fence line clearing, rock collection in fields, property maintenance, etc. I don't plan to do any heavy excavation or extensive dirt work with it. Mostly what a farm would use one for.


I can see why you have a tracked machine. My machine sits a lot too but gets used in winter mostly. My advice is, if you only have one machine, don't go smaller than what you have now. In fact I would go slightly bigger. 185's and 205's are great versatile machines, but they won't lift the heavy stuff safely. If you're going to offer a skid steer service, bigger is better IMO.


----------



## IMAGE

I really like my s205... but if I could go back in time I would change my purchase from a new S205 to a couple year old S300 for about the same $$. The S300's are beasts.


----------



## BowTieDmax

Cat 287c or 297c. You just can't beat the suspension. Nothing worse that getting thrown around like a rag doll in a machine all day!! 
The tracks will give you year around work.


----------



## alldayrj

One of the machines i want is a terex pt30 but they need to make it narrower so it can compete with the bobcat s70 in accessability. 

As well as a300 style machine. I just hate bobcats. 

Lastly, a ctl similar in size to the tak 230


----------



## Mark13

WIPensFan;1714821 said:


> I can see why you have a tracked machine. My machine sits a lot too but gets used in winter mostly. My advice is, if you only have one machine, don't go smaller than what you have now. In fact I would go slightly bigger. 185's and 205's are great versatile machines, but they won't lift the heavy stuff safely. If you're going to offer a skid steer service, bigger is better IMO.


I mainly bought my track machine because it came from a friend who's meticulous about his equipment. I had the mentality of buy now, know it's history, figure out what to do with it after I get it instead of pass on it, a year or two later be in the market, have to settle for a used machine I know nothing about and hope it goes well.

If his machine wasn't an option I'd probably have a wheeled machine of some sort. I honestly don't need any skid steer and can just barrow one from friends for the little I use it but it is kinda nice having one of 3 track machines out of everyone I know that have everything from a Case 1818 up to S300's/95xt's, etc. It's kinda a nice thing to have but I sure don't need it unless I find more uses for it.


----------



## StuveCorp

Mark, you may not use it as much as you would like but think you have about the best midsized skid made. As long as it's not hurting you moneywise, keep it and maybe push for a little more work so it earns it's keep better.


----------



## S-205

I really like my S205, its loaded too. As was stated its well layed out, and very maneuverable. 2 speed is essential for snow. Something bigger would be nice as a dream, but this is easy to transport given its weight.


----------



## Wreventservices

*Jcb skid steers*

Has anyone used a jcb skid steer for snow and if so what type of pusher/plow did you use with it.

How did it feel with only one arm for plowing.

ussmileyflag


----------



## Ne1

IMO the Bobcat S250 is a great all around machine. I've used the newer 650's etc and I still like the 250 better. Plenty of power when using a snow pusher and they can lift a full pallet of ice melt with no problems. I had a S205 and it was a little under powered imo and it couldn't life a full pallet. Back tires came off the ground and felt very unsteady.


----------



## RLM

My 873 is great in the snow with dedicated snow tires on it. I do wish it had 2 speed, high flow hydros, and AC. The size & power is perfect.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CleanCutL&S;1714266 said:


> Bobcat A300 (can articulate steer or skid)


Its an incredible machine. I have one.
It takes a bit to get use to backing up in all wheel steer mode if you have been driving standard model skids.

Its great in the snow as you power thru pushing and dont break traction in a turn. Augering fence posts, sweeping, carrying across a lawn can leave ruts from the weight but doesnt tear apart the lawn. Machine will load a triaxel dump and with two speed you can move quickly however in two speed only the front wheels turn.

I have not tried the a770 but Im tempted.


----------



## fatheadon1

another vote for a300 i use mine on lawns doing tree removal with little truf disturbance then rip out a drive way and grade with out disturbing the compacted base. i also feel it does bettter im mud and snow because unlike a skidsteer when you turn you are not cutting power to one side to steer. fyi my machine has extra wide 16.5 lug style tires and it dam near unstopable :salute:


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Wreventservices;1811326 said:


> Has anyone used a jcb skid steer for snow and if so what type of pusher/plow did you use with it.
> 
> How did it feel with only one arm for plowing.
> 
> ussmileyflag


Yes, we demo'ed a new JCB this past winter. Unfortunately only a few guys had a chance to use it so the jury is still out. Single boom was great: much better visibility. Only issue was we had a lot of road spray as the other side doesn't have a boom to act as a fender. My understanding is that there is now a fender kit available.


----------



## snowsniper1

I have used a lots of different skids, the one that pushed snow the best was gehl 7810. It was a snow beast however the fit and finish was not the best. I have some newer cats and bobcats they both have there pros and cons.


----------



## Antlerart06

snowsniper1;1813681 said:


> I have used a lots of different skids, the one that pushed snow the best was gehl 7810. It was a snow beast however the fit and finish was not the best. I have some newer cats and bobcats they both have there pros and cons.


That will be my next Skid 7810 but be the V400 be its new number 
It looks like a Snow beast My 5240P2 is small but still a beast in the snow

I like the Gehl for it visibility and its very comfortable for 8-12hr ride


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

few pictures of the A300


----------



## Mark13

Antlerart06;1813705 said:


> That will be my next Skid 7810 but be the V400 be its new number


Just a heads up on the V400's that they don't seem to be the same quality as the 7600-7810's were. At the farm they had a few 7800's and 7810's over time, traded the last 7810 in on a V400. It didn't last a year and it was gone, huge piece of crap. When it worked it was great, to bad it didn't work much. For a skid steer that needed to run every day to mix feed for 800-1200 head of cattle it sure was broke a lot.

The same went for the Gehl RT210 tracked skid. It was just as big of a pos as the V400, possibly a bigger pos. Neither were kept past 5/600 hours due to reliability issues within the first year.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Gehl rt is a painted taki. I came very close to buying one two years ago. I liked the track system and how it slacked off


----------



## Antlerart06

Mark13;1814011 said:


> Just a heads up on the V400's that they don't seem to be the same quality as the 7600-7810's were. At the farm they had a few 7800's and 7810's over time, traded the last 7810 in on a V400. It didn't last a year and it was gone, huge piece of crap. When it worked it was great, to bad it didn't work much. For a skid steer that needed to run every day to mix feed for 800-1200 head of cattle it sure was broke a lot.
> 
> The same went for the Gehl RT210 tracked skid. It was just as big of a pos as the V400, possibly a bigger pos. Neither were kept past 5/600 hours due to reliability issues within the first year.


Must been a lemon I know a guy has one in a feed lot He traded his Cat262 for the V400 when it first came out its almost hitting 2k never broke down

Never know when you will get a pos it can happen with anything

If I don't buy new and find a 7810 low low hours I'll go that route Since they have more HP then the V400


----------



## Antlerart06

MIDTOWNPC;1813967 said:


> few pictures of the A300


I been thinking adding a spreader to my Skid and wondering if anybody does that and there is you pic Does it work well with it on


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The spreader is great. That machine does a condo route where it's in and out of parking spots, tight areas, around dumpsters and it can clear, stack and salt. He can top up with pails from the sidewalk bins at any of our sites if needed and travels from site to site. Very productive unit 
We just mounted a hitch to the underside. Then built an extension for the salter hitch and added some spacers to raise it. Then it hooks on and gets strapped so it doesn't bounce. I had to make an exhaust pipe that curved up and away from the salter so it didn't melt the plastic.


----------



## Antlerart06

MIDTOWNPC;1814074 said:


> The spreader is great. That machine does a condo route where it's in and out of parking spots, tight areas, around dumpsters and it can clear, stack and salt. He can top up with pails from the sidewalk bins at any of our sites if needed and travels from site to site. Very productive unit
> We just mounted a hitch to the underside. Then built an extension for the salter hitch and added some spacers to raise it. Then it hooks on and gets strapped so it doesn't bounce. I had to make an exhaust pipe that curved up and away from the salter so it didn't melt the plastic.


Seen the stack

I think it would work good for my Skid route


----------



## DIRISHMAN

As far as skid spreader there is a place on here whom makes a front mounted sander that acts like a bucket for self loading then simply tilt up and start sanding/salting quick connect as well


----------



## Schefter

PrecisionSnow said:


> Yes, we demo'ed a new JCB this past winter. Unfortunately only a few guys had a chance to use it so the jury is still out. Single boom was great: much better visibility. Only issue was we had a lot of road spray as the other side doesn't have a boom to act as a fender. My understanding is that there is now a fender kit available.


I have a Volvo MC 115 C all I have used it for so far is pushing snow. It is a great machine, however, you are offset from the center of the bucket. At times this can be a visibility problem depending on boom height. The two speed with creeper selection is a great option as is the ride control. Ease of entertainment was the main reason I bought it. It pushes great but the factory tires are no good on ice.
I am interested on a set of fender flares especially for the left side


----------



## Schefter

Schefter said:


> I have a Volvo MC 115 C all I have used it for so far is pushing snow. It is a great machine, however, you are offset from the center of the bucket. At times this can be a visibility problem depending on boom height. The two speed with creeper selection is a great option as is the ride control. Ease of entery was the main reason I bought it. It pushes great but the factory tires are no good on ice.
> I am interested on a set of fender flares especially for the left side


----------



## BowTieDmax

Cat 287 or 297 MTL . I absolutely hate the CTL’s . Easier to mud out the tracks but that the ONLY advantage of the CTL over the MTL


----------



## Triple L

Deere G series is a very very nice machine, especially large frame 330 and 332


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I would hope by now the OP has decided on his brand of choice.


----------

